# GTO 400 HO Engine Valves



## fredyG (Apr 18, 2012)

Does enybody know were I can get for my 1968 GTO 400HO engine with # 16 head the intake and exhaust valves ??? They measure head diameter (by the service manual) Int. 2.06 and Ext. 1.72 . the rest is the same. I fund in Ferrea 2.11 and 1.77 but I dont know if they are to big. Central Virginia MS doesn't answer my emails. I don't know were else to look. There are a few photos of my original valves, but their measure is still different. Check the photos. Thanks for any help. P/n would be great.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

2.11/1.77 is the correct valve size for those heads.

Bear


----------



## fredyG (Apr 18, 2012)

How and simple answer solves a "complicate" problem. Thank you BearGFR. Members like you is what this forum needs. Be in touch.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought the Ferrea valves for my #61 heads and my machine shop said they are the best. I got them from CV in Thomasville, NC. 1-877-781-8877 at a super price.


----------



## fredyG (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you Orelog. I just order it from Flatlander Racing not the cheapest but average in price.


----------

